# ¿Que opinan de este ahuyentador de insectos?



## Electonano (Dic 12, 2006)

Hola amigos, estoy montando un circuito que supuestamente es un repelente ultrasonico de insectos, genera una frecuencia ultrasonica entre los 25 y 45kHz y en teoria debe auyentar o molestar en esta frecuencia a los mosqitos. En realidad este no es el problema. el problema radica en que al conectar el tweeter (es un tweeter que compre economico 2 dolares aprox para que me entiendan todos) cuya especificaciones dice que es de 200W, que tiene una frecuencia de respuesta entre 5 y 25 kHz y que es para usarse en sistemas de audio de 4, 8, y 16 ohm (la referencia exacta es super royyal RS-4200).
El caso es que la señal va bien hasta cuando le conecto el tweeter, el plano del circuito esta en http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/plaga1/index.htm
yo lo conecto asi como aparece ahi con ese circuitico de potencia (4 transistores) y la señal de salida se distorsiona enormemente, ahi en la caja del tweeter dice que le coloque en serie un capacitor de 2.2mF, el cual le puse y no sirve de nada, la señal sigue igual de mala, que solucion me pueden dar?? es el cto de potencia? el acomple de impedancias me imagino, pero que cambio, la verdad un amplificador de 200w es costoso de hacer, sera que cambio el tweeter por otro o sera que funciona mejor con uno de esos paralantitos que usan con sensores de ultrasonido?? me echan una mano?? gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Dic 12, 2006)

Hola , no entiendo bien, pues dices ,que el problema esta, cuando conectas el  tweeter de 2 dolares,antes de conectarlo ,como sabes que funciona sin el tweeter,deberas probar con otro altavoz ,suerte un saludo


----------



## capitanp (Dic 12, 2006)

a que llamas distorcionar
_a que la señal cuadrada perfectas sin carga deja de serlo
_Acuerdate que esos 4 transistores solo conmutan y el twter tambien se comporta como un capacitor


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 27, 2007)

hola, nesesito armar un repelente de mosquitos, ya lo encontre pero tengo una dudas que disipar.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/mosquito/index.htm

1- puedo colgar 4 parlantesitos de un solo circuito?
1- el parlantesito este, solo emite sonido hacia delante? que angulo tiene? si tiene 90º ya es suficiente para mi


----------



## mabauti (Ene 27, 2007)

> puedo colgar 4 parlantesitos de un solo circuito?


No, porque se podrian dañar los transistores y , menos importante, la bateria te duraria bastante menos



> 1- el parlantesito este, solo emite sonido hacia delante? que angulo tiene? si tiene 90º ya es suficiente para mi


 Depende del fabricante del parlante, en m i experiencia he visto menos de 90º , no perderias nada con consultar la hoja de datos.


----------



## pani_alex (Ene 29, 2007)

y como puedo hacer para colocar 4 parlantes? coloco transistores an paralelo por cada parlante?

la bateria es lo de menos, la idea es ponerlo en el centro de una habitacion y que cubra todos los puntos a la redonta, aunque si es de 90º podria ponerlo en una esquina, o no?


----------



## juanjaem (Ene 29, 2007)

Lei hace ya tiempo en la revista "muy interesante" que todos los aparatos de ultrasonidos contra los mosquitos eran inutiles porke los moskitos no son sensibles a las ondas de sonido (vamos ke son sordos). sin embargo muchos aparatos como el de asustar topos y otros bichejos si funciona, pero para los moskitos solo funcionan los insecticidas quimicos.

saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola a todos.tengo algunas dudas respecto al espanta mosquitos.que tan eficiente es?.puede afectar otros animales sensibles a los ultrasonidos, o su frecuencia es lo suficientemente alta.y por ultimo cual es la frecuencia del sonido.o como podra calcularla?

Desde ya muchas gracias a quien responda


----------



## h.e.r. (Oct 18, 2007)

disculpen que me meta, ya comprobe lo que leyo juan, porq compre un aparato de esos y siguen picandome los sancudos, creo que con ellos no sirve, 
ahora ese mismo servira para auyentar un gato que me esta atormentando por las noches?
gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 18, 2007)

mmmm. gatos. no creo.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 18, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> mmmm. gatos. no creo.




mmm.ya hubo un tema con los gatos no?


----------



## pani_alex (Nov 10, 2007)

jaja, tanto tiempo buscando la forma de hacer un repelente de mosquitos y funciona el que hice solo que le falta mucha potencia para poder auyentar mas efentivamente. bueno el tema es que encontre la solucion en la naturaleza, aqui en py hay una planta que parece pasto de elefante pero tamaño miniatura, se llama cedron y saben, funciona, primero agarre las hojas secas y las aten en un maso y so ponia al lado de mis pies ningun mosquito me picaba en las piernas mientras jugaba por horas en la pc y cuando agarras el maso y lo aprietas suelta aun mas olor solo que no puedes andar apretandolo cada rato pero igual funciona si solo lo dejas, al parecer sigue despidiendo un olorcito que solo los mosquitos perciben en el ambiente. Tambien lo ponia en la cabecera de la cama, prendia el ventidador y me tapaba con una frasada asi la unica parte de mi cuerpo descubienta estaba cerca de las hojas y no me picaban. Pero cuando hace fresco tambien hay que aplicar el mismo metodo y no es gracioso asique se me ocurrio otra cosa, coloque las hojas una por una en toda la cama y luego puse una sabana ensima jajaja funciona de mil marabillas, ningun mosquito se acerca aunque duerma destapado y sin ventidador.
Lo bueno del circuito repelente que arme es que desde que lo arme hasta ahora sigue andando y la pila esta como nueva, genial sigue siendo economico pero la potencia asusta a solo un mosquito, cuando vienen en barra ya son mas malos, asique quedaria hacer uno mas potente, mucho mas potente lo que podria ser nocivo para los ceres humanos y definitivamtne molestaria a las mascotas.
Yo voto por el cedorn


----------



## DarK_TaO (Nov 10, 2007)

pani_alex dijo:
			
		

> jaja, tanto tiempo buscando la forma de hacer un repelente de mosquitos y funciona el que hice solo que le falta mucha potencia para poder auyentar mas efentivamente. bueno el tema es que encontre la solucion en la naturaleza, aqui en py hay una planta que parece pasto de elefante pero tamaño miniatura, se llama cedron y saben, funciona, primero agarre las hojas secas y las aten en un maso y so ponia al lado de mis pies ningun mosquito me picaba en las piernas mientras jugaba por horas en la pc y cuando agarras el maso y lo aprietas suelta aun mas olor solo que no puedes andar apretandolo cada rato pero igual funciona si solo lo dejas, al parecer sigue despidiendo un olorcito que solo los mosquitos perciben en el ambiente. Tambien lo ponia en la cabecera de la cama, prendia el ventidador y me tapaba con una frasada asi la unica parte de mi cuerpo descubienta estaba cerca de las hojas y no me picaban. Pero cuando hace fresco tambien hay que aplicar el mismo metodo y no es gracioso asique se me ocurrio otra cosa, coloque las hojas una por una en toda la cama y luego puse una sabana ensima jajaja funciona de mil marabillas, ningun mosquito se acerca aunque duerma destapado y sin ventidador.
> Lo bueno del circuito repelente que arme es que desde que lo arme hasta ahora sigue andando y la pila esta como nueva, genial sigue siendo economico pero la potencia asusta a solo un mosquito, cuando vienen en barra ya son mas malos, asique quedaria hacer uno mas potente, mucho mas potente lo que podria ser nocivo para los ceres humanos y definitivamtne molestaria a las mascotas.
> Yo voto por el cedorn



Jajaja buenisimo =P. Yo lo tengo armado ese de pablin, pero algun dia tengo que comprar pilas, lo tengo ahi hace como 2 meses, lo hice para aprender a poner LEDS, portabaterias y todas esas cosas, despues algun dia lo probare .

Una pregunta ahora:

En lo que si confie es en ese plaguicida que hay en la pagina, pero no estoy seguro si hice bien mi circuito, yo le hice un puente rectificador para poder conectarlo a AC, pero en la pagina no dice cuanto Voltage necesita, ni cuanto Amperaje, ergo, no se que modelos de diodos y capacitores debo usar para hacer funcionar bien el puente. (Tampoco se si hice bien el puente , es la primera vez que intento hacer algo solo)

Les dejo el circuito a ver si alguien puede decirme lo que me falta, que ademas este me parece mucho mejor que el de los mosquitos, ya que teoricamente es para ratas, cucarachas, murcielagos, etc.

Me dirian si algo esta terriblemente mal o algo asi? =P, o alguna mejora considerable para hacerle?

En ese circuito hay 2 puentes:

Pin 2 del LM555 @ PIN 6  del LM555
Pin 3 del LM555 @ PIN 11 del CD40139


EDIT:

Cambie el archivo adjunto, le puse Fotos para los que no tienen el PCB - Wizard


----------



## cooperharris (Feb 10, 2008)

tienen alguna  información  sobre repelentes de  chiripas y cucarachas?.....tengo un proyecto en  una fabrica  y necesito armar uno,  porque no quieren  usar  quimicos, tambien  hay que  tener en cuenta que  la frecuencia qeu  genere el aparato no afecte a los  humanos ni a los animales domesticos, saludos a todos los compañeros del foro y  desde  ya gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 11, 2008)

1* El pcb es gigantesco! Cuanto tenga un pelo de tiempo (jueves) lo pongo mas pequeño
2* Hemos creado (en el post que abri) un esquema prototipo con 2 555 para generar un ultrasonido con un tweeter piezo electrico y un puñado de componentes electronicos que estoy por probar este fin de semana!
3*Los circuitos de pablin no me convencen mucho, creo que seria mejor ir por la via convencional con los archiconocidos 555


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2008)

Yo pregunto, los insectos (Cucarachas, mosquitos y Etc) tienen oidos y escuchan.

A ver algun entomologo que me aclare las dudas


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 11, 2008)

Tienes toda la razon fogonazo, se daria vida escribiendo en esots post ANTI- insectos jejeje


----------



## cooperharris (Feb 11, 2008)

El oído humano solo puede percibir los sonidos comprendidos entre ciertos limite de frecuencia fuera de ello, el oído permanece sordo, al limite inferior esta entre los 1,6 y las 20 vibraciones por segundo el limite superior es muy variable de primera persona a otra, se puede colocar en 20 mil oscilaciones por segundo mas allá de dicha frecuencia no se percibe ya sonido alguno. Sin embargo sonidos de frecuencia superior a aquella que el oído humano es capaz de percibir se han captado en animales como el perro.

Es muy curioso lo que pasa con los murciélagos se ha comprobado que estos mamíferos son capaces de volar en cuartos absolutamente obscuros. Así se descubrió que estos animales tenían un oído extremadamente fino. También averiguaron que el mecanismo de estos pilotos nocturnos era que emitían gritos agudisimos inaudibles para el oído humano pues llegaban a las 500 mil vibraciones por segundo. Estos ultrasonidos se propagan uno 340 metros por segundos entorno al animal. Al llegar a un obstáculo cualquiera, las ondas son reflejadas y vuelven hacia murciélago que se informaciónrma así de los obstáculos que tiene adelante.

EJEMPLOS:

-CUCARACHAS: las cucarachas captan el sonido con los pelos de su cuerpo. Estos pelos son los bastante sensibles para detectar el menor movimiento del aire producido por las ondas sonoras.

-GUSANOS: los gusanos no tienen oído, pero pueden detectar las vibraciones del suelo y reaccionar consecutivamente.

-SALTAMONTES: los oídos de los saltamontes se encuentran en la sección central del cuerpo. Los grillos tienen los oídos en las rodillas.


nota :
Las cucarachas son conocidas por su gran resistencia. Una cucaracha a la que se le corte la cabeza puede sobrevivir unos nueve días, para finalmente morir por inanición. Además, es capaz de soportar grandes dosis de radiactividad: estos insectos sobrevivieron a las bombas nucleares que cayeron sobre Hiroshima y Nagasaki. Sin embargo, sucumben ante el calor excesivo ya que carecen de mecanismo regulador de temperatura. Las cucarachas han cambiado muy poco, en su historia evolutiva, desde hace unos doscientos millones de años. Se conocen especies extintas, como la Periplaneta rex, de las cuales tenemos constancia por ejemplares atrapados en ámbar.


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 13, 2008)

No seria mejor pensar en un circuito que lo aniquile y no que los espante simplemente..Si pensaramos un poquito mas (No mucho)...podriamos pensar en nuestras mascotas..los perros tambien tienen la capacidad de escuchar sonidos con frecuencias muy superiores a los que puede escuchar un ser humano...
Eso es lo que pienso...

Una pregunta!..En algun momento y en algun lugar escuche que si los seres humanos somos sometidos a un sonido de una determinada frecuencia..esto nos puede afectar bastante...tanto que el solo hecho de exponerse a esas frecuencias nos puede producir nauseas, mareos, y unas cuantas descompensaciones mas..Algo de cierto parece tener todo esto pero donde esta la diferencia entre verdad  mentira no lo se!

Un saludo!


----------



## cooperharris (Feb 13, 2008)

Es cierto lo que  dijo nuestro compañero Elvis!, existen frecuencias que  nos afecta ,  y tambien  otras mayores que no  podemos  oir  que tambien  afectan  a nuestras mascotas.


    He estado analizando los  rangos de audicion  entre  los  humanos, los perros  , los gatos  y la nombrada  cucaracha y lamentablemente  el  rango de audicion de  ella esta inmerso tambien en el  rango de audicion de los perros,  asi que lamentablemente no podriamos espantarle  o "matarla" como dice Elvis!  sin hacerle  daño a nuestras  mascotas, aca les  dejo una paguina  que explicanmejor   la forma en que  afecta  las frecuencias y la  cantidad de DB que tengan  a  nosotros


http://www.eumus.edu.uy/docentes/maggiolo/acuapu/umb.html


----------



## pepechip (Nov 7, 2008)

Ultimamente en television estan anunciando este novedoso sistema de insectos:

*Control de insectos Electromagnético*

A diferencia de los repelentes/ahuyentadores de insectos y roedores, basados en productos químicos, venenos, gases, etc., el Repelente Electromagnético es totalmente seguro para personas y mascotas.

El sistema del Repelente Electromagnético aprovecha el sistema eléctrico del lugar (los cables embutidos en las paredes) para convertir su hogar u oficina en un enorme ahuyentador. De la misma forma en que, cuando se hace una llamada telefónica, los impulsos generados por la voz recorren los cables telefónicos a una frecuencia determinada, el Repelente Electromagnético utiliza el cableado del hogar par enviar una señal que irrita el sistema nervioso de insectos y roedores. Esta tecnología no afecta a personas, mascotas o productos electrónicos ni aumenta la carga electromagnética de la red eléctrica del hogar: solamente emite frecuencias diferentes que son percibidas por los huéspedes no deseados de su casa, sensibles a la frecuencias electromagnéticas. Esta señal cambia de frecuencia, se enciende y apaga para impedir que adquieran resistencia y tolerancia.

Los insectos se comunican a través de vibraciones. Las vibraciones de nuestros productos de Repelente Electromagnético desorientan a los insectos y roedores, alterando su percepción y haciendo que perciban el lugar como hostil, impulsándoles por tanto a escapar. Asimismo, la desorientación producida por las ondas electromagnéticas inhibe su instinto de alimentación, reproducción y comunicación con otros insectos.

Los roedores se darán cuenta de que algo ha cambiado en el entorno, se sentirán incómodos y evitarán las áreas cubiertas por el Repelente Electromagnético. 

Advertencia: si usted tiene un roedor como mascota (un hamster por ejemplo) no utilice el Repelente Electromagnético porque provocará la pérdida de cordura del mismo.



 EL AHUYENTADOR MAS AVANZADO DEL MUNDO

ONDAS ELECTROMAGNÉTICAS DE BAJA FRECUENCIA, ULTRASONIDOS Y FRECUENCIA INFRARROJA CONTROLADA

El ahuyentador electrónico de insectos y roedores más avanzado del mundo adapta la microelectrónica actual para emitir de forma simultánea y alternante 3 ondas electrónicas diferentes:


Ondas electromagnéticas de super baja frecuencia


Ondas ultrasónicas


Ondas de infrarrojo


La gran intensidad de emisión y las frecuencias cambiantes actúan sobre el sistema nervioso y auditivo de insectos y roedores, produciendo un ambiente muy incómodo y desagradable que les obliga a buscar rápidamente un lugar menos hostil.


Las ratas y ratones perderán la fuerza muscular, el apetito y el impulso reproductivo, y al poco tiempo desaparecerán.


Diseñado como solución total contra insectos y roedores, este modelo ha demostrado su gran efectividad sobre ratones y ratas, pero también es efectivo con cucarachas, hormigas, arañas, mosquitos y pulgas.


Para utilizar en hogares, oficinas, restaurantes, supermercados, tiendas, hoteles, hospitales, almacenes...




Especificaciones técnicas:


Aprobado por las normas CE

Funciona a Traves de La Red Electrica

Voltaje 220 V 50 Hz

Consumo eléctrico 9 W

Frecuencia Electromagnetica: 0.8 Hz - 8 Hz a intervalos de 160 segundos

Frecuencia Ultrasonidos: 20 - 55KHZ/55 - 110KHZ 80 segundos

Frecuencia infrarroja 1.4 -15 mm a intervalos de 80 segundos


Area de acción efectiva: 100 metros cuadrados


----------



## Traviato (Nov 7, 2008)

Demasiado bonito para ser verdad: engañabobos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2008)

que PdP ! tremendos.


asi que emite infrarrojo tambien ? los cables ? 
ta bueno, pones el vivo y el neutro juntitos y anulas los tapones y vas a ver como emitis infrarrojos    

que gente de mierda que hay fabricando cosas , no ?
como puede ser que alteren a los insectos y roedores, seres tan sensibles y delicados........POR QU ENO SE DEJAN DE JODER ! lo sinsectos se cagan en todo eso, van y te chupan la sangre y sabes a dondse se van con la delicadeza.
amen de que , y solo como comentario para algun neofito (por que se que uds. se dan cuenta) es una gansada eso de emitir señales de no se que ...infrarrojas ? 
ya esta .....sin comentarios.
de radio ? usando los cables como antena ? 
los cables de 220v que van y vienen ?
esos por los cuales desde hace tiempo que se usan para señales de otras frecuencias para enviar señales entre equipos ?
pero JUSTO ESTAS frecuencias si, estas si que son capaces de salir de un cable que esta dentro d eun caño metalico , que tienen un cable de ida y un retorno que suelen cancelarse entre si, y hacer un cable de toda una casa que rodea como una jaula de faraday a los ambientes un emisor de señales de radio que si molestan a los mosquitos.
y a roedores tambien, que son , nos guste o no mamiferos...........(si con poner eso se pueden vender algunos mas....dale que va).

si es como digo gente, como siempre digo aunque me traten de forro pesimista:
en este mundo no va el asunto por hacer algo realmente util y piola.
lo importante es ser bun vendedor, bien caradura .

*es mas, ni que hablar que el fabricante ese seguro que te vende una caja sellada con un pedazo de plaqueta de TV viejo medio cubierta de resina, o ni eso.................total..........cumplira igual que si pareciese mas "de verdad".*

vamos , animense contra los mosquitos con el tema que abri yo, que intenta ser una pelea contra esos bichos por lo menos "seria" .

un abrazo

EDIT 
miren el final:
un genio 

el loco con 9w hace:

Consumo eléctrico 9 W 

Frecuencia Electromagnetica: 0.8 Hz - 8 Hz a intervalos de 160 segundos 

Frecuencia Ultrasonidos: 20 - 55KHZ/55 - 110KHZ 80 segundos 

Frecuencia infrarroja 1.4 -15 mm a intervalos de 80 segundos 


Area de acción efectiva: 100 metros cuadrados 

si que los electronicos somos pelotudos a mas no poder, para emitir infrarrojos usamos leds y el con el mismo cable ya le da para arriba, y 100 metros cuadrados de no se que ni donde con 9w 
ultrasonido y demas ..............

todo con 9w.

yo el otro dia le enfoque a un mosquito que atrape con una linterna de 20w , luego lo quise tostar con mi celular (vi que con 3 celulares en youtube haces explotar pochoclos) y le tire con un emisor de ultrasonido que tenia.
algo le jodio.................por que al final se escapo y me pico el muy  HDP    :evil:


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2008)

*Trampa casera para mosquitos *












Valido par hemisferio Sur, y dentro de unos 6 meses para el hemisferio Norte

Acabamos de entrar en Verano y aparecieron nuestros enemigos (descendientes directos del Conde Drácula)

Esta es una sencilla trampa para ! Destruirlos, Asesinarlos, Matarlos, Asfixiarlos, Etc ¡¡

*Materiales necesarios:*
Azúcar
Agua
Levadura de cerveza
Cinta de embalar
Botella plástica de gaseosa descartable

*Procedimiento:*
1) Se descarta la tapa de la botella.
2) Se corta una botella de gaseosa descartable por la mitad y se reservan ambas partes.
3) Se coloca la parte superior de la botella en su lugar (Donde estaba antes) pero invertida (Como si fuera un embudo)





4) Se sella muy bien (hermético) la unión de ambas mitades con cinta de embalar, el agujero central de la botella se deja destapado.
5) Se calienta el 1/3 L de agua hasta que hierva y se disuelve el azúcar hasta lograr una solución sobre-saturada.
6) Se deja enfriar hasta unos 35º.
7) Se le agrega unos 5 g de levadura.
8) Se vierte la mezcla dentro de la botella-embudo.
9) Se envuelve con un papel o algo oscuro y se coloca en un rincón donde no halla corrientes de aire.






10) Transcurridas un par de semanas quitar la cubierta oscura y disfrutar la masacre, esta permitido algo de sadismo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 9, 2009)

Continuando con recetas antimosquito, este año creo que voy a necesitar algo mas contundente, probablemente una 38 o un lanzallamas.

Hace pocos años supe de la aparicion en esta zona de mosquitos 'grandes', no habran sido tanta cantidad porque nunca vi uno.  Hasta este verano...    Pongo unas fotos para que vean el tamaño.

En la primer foto, no soy valiente sino que el mosquito esta muerto, y es el mismo que el de la segunda.
El de la tercera esta bien vivo, esta dento de un celofan porque esta mas malo que las arañas.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 9, 2009)

imprecionante ! esero  no lleguen por estos lares


----------



## leop4 (Ene 9, 2009)

muy bueno ese mosquito nunca vi uno tan grande jejeje.


----------



## jomaza (Ene 10, 2009)

Mosquito?............No sera que Drácula ya consiguio nuevo disfraz?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> .....Pongo unas fotos para que vean el tamaño.......


Lamento contradecirte, pero ese no es un mosquito, es un experimento alemán de un mini-avión caza-bombardero  de la segunda guerra.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 10, 2009)

Pues este verano habian por estos lares mosquitos con cazadora de "jarry davison" (se leia sin dificultad)


----------



## richar (Feb 5, 2009)

hola amigos del foro alguien me pordria facilitar un circuito de auynetador de arañas ya que esta palga se incrusto en mi casa y no hay caso de como mantenerlas alejadas por mas insecticida que puse nada siguen aapareciendo gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 5, 2009)

Siendo sincero... CON EL CIRCUITO SOLO VAS A GASTAR ENERGIA 
un sonido no espanta plagas!


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Mar 9, 2009)

hola encontre la solucion mas casera e increible, me la dio mi abuela,de electronica es como yo cocinando jajaja agarras una planta de albahaca la metes en una bolsita de tela y la frotas bien hasta que se moje por el jugo que larga,la colgas de la cortina en la pieza y listo, lo unico es que si te comes un ajo y eruptas haces de cuenta que comiste pesto jajajaja a me olvidava yo le agregue unos led de colores para que quede linda la bolsa jajajajjajaja ya ni el off sirve con estos dracul en miniatura me voy a armar unas manos robot para que me cacheteen los mosquitos de la cara jajaja


----------



## manuellescano (Abr 13, 2009)

yo tambien necesito un auyenta cucarachas si tienen algun circuito pasenmeloooo. 
hice el auyenta roedores de pablín, alguien sabe si funciona?. y que radio abarca?.por que todavia no lo puse a prueba


----------



## fernandob (Abr 13, 2009)

yo.............se qu eme van a ignorar por que vuestra ambicion es crear "osciladores" con 555 u otros elementos y frente a ese afan no hay nada con que darle.

ademas , luego de unos meses de tener esos osciladores quieren darles usos , por que para algo los hicieron, asi que se convenceran de que curan la caspa, la gordura, la flaccidez peneana y muchas mas cosas.

pero lo correcto es :

si quieren ver que les pasa a los mosquitos entren en webs .

pongan :mosquitos, centros de salud, mosquito vector de enfermedades.

etc..etc.etc........y no elijan solo lo que les conviene.

si encuenran un estudio que dice que "mi espantamosquitos es lo maximo " DUDEN.

si encuentran articulos de webs de universidades confien mas.

yo me lleve un garron con esos espantamosquitos DE MIERDA y estoy en veremos con los famosos ionizadores o ozonizadores que cuando descule el tema les digo.


----------



## facu86 (Abr 14, 2009)

Y los focos esos que les dan un toque de electricidad como vienen a funcionar esos lei que son con luz ultravioleta por que con eso los atrae pero que ponen ensima del foco(enrealidad son tubos) para que conduzca la corriente


----------



## elmauiz (Dic 3, 2009)

umm pues a mi me interesa saber si funciona bIEn el diagrama qUE esta en el foro ya qUE pues tengo qUE entregar algo similar y pues me gustaria saber si alguiEn me puede explicar bIEn como funciona (en caso de qUE funcione bIEn ) es qUE pues apenas estoy empeZando en esto de la elEctrÓnica y pues .....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2009)

elmauiz dijo:
			
		

> umm pues a mi me interesa saber si funciona bIEn el diagrama..........


*Reglas generales de uso del foro* 
1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. 
2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc. 
3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos! 
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador. 
*5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. *
*6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".*

Ver el archivo adjunto 25792


----------



## mauu (Ene 1, 2010)

hola elmauiz, yo hize ese circuito y la verdad no funciona, las cosas q*UE* encontras en palin.com.ar a veces andan y otras no, este es el caso de q*UE* no....

Pero yo hago circuitos de otra pagina, ya hize un par y me anduvieron perfectos:
http://plaquetodo.com/  y entra a CATALOGO...
en esta pagina tamb*IÉN* tiene un repelente ultrasonico:
libro 24: comandos remotos y sonoros 

PD: hay 1 de roedores y otro de mosquitos


----------



## crazy220 (Ene 1, 2010)

Hola, Soy nuevo en el foro pero queria aportar un poco de informacion...
El Ultrasonido de pablin lo arme hace mucho tiempo... la verdad no funciona... trate de modificarlo para subir mas la frecuencia, lei en otros lugares que colocando un tweeter con un pequeño amplificador funcionaba mejor... pero nada de eso funciono...
En algunas paginas .ORG que son de mas confianza lei que los mosquitos son "sordos" (estaria bueno que a ellos tambien los molesten en el oido jajaja) pero dicen que el ultrasonido puede interferir en su vuelo... la verdad estaria bueno encontrar la frecuencia en la cual realmente les dificulte volar, pero sinceramente por el momento no encontre nada... para que  no pierdan el tiempo... no se gasten en armarlo... no sirve jeje



un abrazo!!!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 2, 2010)

hola, yo entre alguna vez en paginas de universidades de control de enfernmedades y demas, al mosquito lo llaman vector de propagacion de enfermedades.
el tema es que ahi uno saca cosas, conclusiones.
que no hay mas que versos en ese tema.
no hay ningun aparato electronico util

el mosquito es atraido por el monoxido que exalamos creo que era eso , y tambien por el calor.

algo qu eme quedo era un aparato que basicamente era un fan, no recuerdo como pero atraian a los mosqueitos y estos eran "chupados " por el fan, el cual de el otro lado simplemente tenia una red o mosquitero.
forma de muerte de los mosquitos :
deshidratacion.

quedan simplemente pegados al mosquitero y no pueden dar marcha atras por el fan, el viento lso seca hasta la muerte..........forma fea de morir.

nunca lo probe, un fan en la mesita de luz, ya que nosotros mismos con muestro aliento los atraemos (y nuestro calor) , y como los HDP dan vueltas, supongo que en algun momento pasaran cerca de el fan y seran chupados.

una cajita amortiguada, le bajan un poco la tension para bajarle la velocidad al fan hasta lograr el punto justo entre buena fuerza de el fan pero que no haga ruido molesto.

pruebenlo, yo soy un vago, solo me acuerdo de lso mosquitos cuando estoy en la cama puteandolos.

este sistema lo hacian empresa sserias.

saludos y esperemos en la proxima vida no ser mosquitos.

si funciona o no lo sabran facil al dia siguiente , al mirar de el otro lado donde esta la red mosquitera, si encuentran momias de mosquitos varias quiere decir que cumplio .


----------



## elmauiz (Ene 2, 2010)

bueno pues muchas gracias sobre todo por esa 
pagina la verdad es que esa informacion me sirvio mucho
aunque aun no he tenido tiempo para realisar el circuito aunque me parece una muy buena opcion  gracias


----------



## kal00 (Ene 2, 2010)

crazy220 dijo:
			
		

> ...En algunas paginas .ORG que son de mas confianza lei que los mosquitos...



Amigo debes de ampliar más tus conocimientos sobre internet. La extension _.org_ es simplemente otra de las muchas que puedes comprar en los sitios que se dedican a la compra/venta de dominios web. Un dominio _.com_ no es mas confiable o mas falso que un _.org_ o un _.info_ o un _.net_, su grado de confiabilidad con el público o su veracidad de información siempre será sujeta al internauta que lee dichos sitios web. La BBC tiene uno de sus dominios en _.com_ pero no por eso será menos confiable que _supernoticiasincreibles.org_ verdad?

Respecto a que si los mosquitos son susceptibles al sonido ultrasónico.... *NO LO SON*. He aquí un poco de información:



> The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency and numerous universities have performed tests to determine if or how well various ultrasonic repellers work. In most cases, the tests showed no difference between using the device and using no protection; in the least successful experiments, use of ultrasonic devices _increased_ the number of bites.



Entonces, ¿Por qué la gente cree que funcionan?  Simple: rumores, ignorancia y el "boca en boca". Es bien sabido que los perros y otros mamíferos son susceptibles al sonido ultrasónico, y que los murciélagos por ejemplo, usan este ultrasonido como radar para guiarse en la noche (ecolocación). 

Los fabricantes comerciales de estos repelentes de mosquitos sostienen que el sonido ultrasónico generado imita la frecuencia de vuelo de los depredadores naturales del mosquito, haciendo que el mosquito se vaya. Otros dicen que imitan el sonido de mosquitos machos haciendo que las hembras busquen en otro lado por sangre. No importa lo que digan, *ninguna* de éstas declaraciones *es cierta*, se aprovechan de la ingenuidad e ignorancia de la gente.

Ya hay fabricantes que han sido demandados por esto, como _Lentek_.

Este tipo de dispositivos sirven para aprender sobre altas frecuencias y su uso en la electrónica, pero carecen de algún uso práctico, al menos que tu circuito de control use sonido ultrasónico como modo de activación claro.

Saludos!


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 2, 2010)

Hablando de trampas para mosquitos, acá hay una (nunca la probé y no tiene nada que ver con los semiconductores, pero es sencilla y economica)


----------



## NINOCHIP (Feb 2, 2010)

alguien conoce un ahuyentador de suegras ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2010)

NINOCHIP dijo:


> alguien conoce un ahuyentador de suegras ?



Espanta suegras


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 2, 2010)

El fabricante podra decir todo lo que quiera, lo que falta es la prueba/documento que indique que los insectos son afectados por alguna onda y estas coinciden con lo que se propone. Despues ver la efectividad.. Para el colega de la certificacion CE, hasta dice que esta certificado!.. a comerlaaaaaaaaaaaa (franchela) 

Y la frecuencia infraroja se pasó... copiaste bien? son nm (nanometros) 

Vi la publicidad en la TV el loco tiene un receptor que lo pone cerca del equipo y se le enciende una luz, simulando ser un insecto afectado..


----------



## mauu (Mar 20, 2011)

Quiero decirles algo a todos los que armaron o piensan armar estos circuitos de relepelntes para mosquitos o roedores: Yo ya armé 2 circuitos diferentes de estos y la verdad ninguno fuciono! Arme el de pablin y el de plaquetodo, se lo puse a un mosquito a 3 centimetros y el mosquito ni se movia, la verdad es un perdida de tiempo y dinero, les recomiendo no armarlos. 

Mis saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 20, 2011)

mauu dijo:
			
		

> Quiero decirles algo a todos los que armaron o piensan armar estos circuitos de relepelntes para mosquitos o roedores: Yo ya armé 2 circuitos diferentes de estos y la verdad ninguno fuciono! Arme el de pablin y el de plaquetodo, se lo puse a un mosquito a 3 centimetros y el mosquito ni se movia, la verdad es un perdida de tiempo y dinero, les recomiendo no armarlos.
> 
> Mis saludos


 
yo eso puse en otro tema de este tipo.
PRIMERO loq ue hice fue buscar en webs de universidades y centros de estudio de infecciones, ya que ahi USAN a lso mosquitos en sus investigaciones.

y en todos lados decian que esos aparatos NO FUNCIONAN .

pero aca los pibes son felices al armar un oscilador y ver que funciona...prrriiiiiiii
tac..tac..tac..tac.......tuuuuuuuuuuuu.

es ........su primer alegria en la electronica .


hasta mira, si lo pienso un poco mas........quien te dice si no fue un mosquito mas inteligente que la mayoria el que desparramo en la web esto de el espantamosquitos electronico  .... ?? .

la gente se va de camping feliz sin ningun repelente (spray o crema) pero con su priiiiiiiiii !!!!! tuuuuuuuu !!! .
y lso mosquitos ese dia se dan una fiesta con esa familia.
lo malo es que mama y papa vana tardar mucho en volver a confiar en el nene y sus inventos pss:


----------

